# Should I stay on my anti-depressants?



## mafizzl22 (Jun 3, 2010)

I was recently diagnosed with Hypothyroidism, which I am thankful for knowing that it is that and not something more serious. I have been pumping my body full of synthetic drugs for depression when all along it could have just been my thyroid causing me problems. Do you think it's smart to stay on the antidepressant or ween yourself off and let the thyroid medication work its magic?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Personally, I would stay on them until your thyroid levels are normal and regulated. Then you could wing off. Thyroid can either bring on or exacerbate existing issues. Keeping on the antidepressant can help smooth the way to thyroid wellness.

Your not alone - I have anxiety medication.


----------



## mafizzl22 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you for the advice. This has certainly been an interesting experience!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, I am still on andidepressants as well. This is something I would definitely speak to your doctor about. I agree that I wouldn't start weaning off anything until your levels are normal. Then, it might be a good idea to start weaning. You might still end up staying on something, but maybe much lower dose or something.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You should never ever stop taking antidepressants without the knowledge and supervision of the physician. [Hopefully this was a psychiatrist who prescribed them.]


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

personally I would go off them.

I have been depressed, and it was my thyroid, I got told I had bipolar and I knew I didn't have it. I got tired of people saying what's wrong with you all the time. I didn't know. All I remembered being this out going confident person then all of a sudden that changed and I was feel depressed and I didn't know why and it was because of the thyroid being out of wack.
I've only been on the medication for 2 weeks and I already feel better. I have more get up and go, I want to do more things, I am starting to have the confidence that I had before. I am sleeping throughout the night.

depending how low your levels are, it can take time for your thyroid levels to come to normal, so yeah wait until then and then ween yourself of the anti depressants. If you find that even with just thyroid medication you are still depressed you can always go back on them if you like.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Once my thyroid issues were taken care of, I talked with my doctor, and weaned off the anti-depressants. I do still have to take a low dose of an anti-anxiety med, but that is much better than all the anti-depressants. When you do decide to try it, wean off slow, you will do much better and have less side-effects.

Phoenix


----------

